# Are Cohibas worth it??



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm shopping around for a Robusto size cigar in a Bolivar or PSD4 and I see the Cohiba brand so I check them out. I find that the price on any Cohiba is generally quite a bit higher than a cigar of similar ring and length. 

Why?

I've had Partagas and Bolivars and Upmanns and RyJs all good smokes. Why would the Cohiba be more than these cigar brands? I've even read on other threads that some of you don't care for the Cohibas, for the price, they should be the best freakin' smoke available to mankind.

I found a Cohiba Sublime Edicion Limitada 2004 that is more than $700.00 for a box of 25. Thats $30.00 a stick delivered!!!!!

Can someone 'splain me why the Cohiba name is such a big draw?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

(909) said:


> I'm shopping around for a Robusto size cigar in a Bolivar or PSD4 and I see the Cohiba brand so I check them out. I find that the price on any Cohiba is generally quite a bit higher than a cigar of similar ring and length.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I don't know....the only Cohiba I enjoyed was the SigI I had in Germany. The rest were nothing special IMO. But a lot of people love them. Got me. Sorry I can't help more Gregg


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Amigo, it's a looong story, to make it short it is because of Castro.
Once upon a time ( if I'am correct) one morning fidel castro smell this cigar, so aromatic with a unique smell, that was his bodyguard smoking.
and he asked him where he got this cigar? He said, from a friend of mine, who rolls it for me in a small farm! then castro said, bring me to him I want to meet him. Then the rest is history...

PS i don't know if I said it accurately.

Salud!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

The Cohiba cigar took by surprise the world of smokers one day in 1966. Its name became famous very soon upon registration of the brand in 1969. When it was finally brought to the market, it was by then the most coveted cigar in the world.

The name of this brand is very old: first Cuban settlers used to call the coarse rolled leaves of this solanaceae -lit, while inhaling the smoke through the opposite- by the name of cohiba.

Tobacco for manufacture of Cohiba cigars is quite special. It is grown at full length in certain selected fine plantations in the Vuelta Abajo, in the province of Pinar del Río. 


Salud!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Pinoyman, Thanks for the info, I found this on a website. It is an excerpt from an interview. Looks you were on the money!! Maybe that is why they are so popular??

Castro: What I used to smoke was the Cohiba, which was the one that was developed in the last 23 years. It was the 23 years that I smoked after the victory of the Revolution. It was the Cohiba that I preferred.

Shanken: Which size did you prefer?

Castro: It wasn't this one [points to the Esplendido (Churchill size)]. It was the smaller one [the Corona Especial]. I'll tell you something about the Cohiba. The Cohiba did not exist as a brand in Cuba. But one man who used to work for me as a bodyguard, I used to see the man smoking a very aromatic, very nice cigar, and I asked him what brand he was smoking. He told me that it was no special brand, but that it came from a friend who makes cigars and he gave them to him. I said, let's find this man. I tried the cigar, and I found it so good that we got in touch with him and asked him how he made it. Then, we set up the house [the El Laguito Factory], and he explained the blend of tobacco he used. He told which leaves he used from which tobacco plantations. He also told us about the wrappers he used and other things. We found a group of cigar makers. We gave them the material, and that was how the factory was founded. Now Cohiba is known all over the world. That was over 30 years ago.

Shanken: Where does the name Cohiba come from?

Castro: It is a native name. It was the name the native Indians gave to cigars.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

In fairness of Cohiba brand, not only because of that Castro story.
it is a great cigar with a very unique smell and taste, it is great cigar for a special moments! not my everyday cigar, too expensive!

Salud!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Padawan, (seems that I have been called this before lol) though they are communists pigs they act like capitalist pigs. They call some thing limited charge 50% more and we buy it. They call some thing their flagship and charge a $100 more, we buy it (hey if its expensive it must be great= new release bgm's almost fell for that) They were only available as a diplomatic gift, untill 1983 (i think, gotta be close) then they were available to the public. As Pinoyman said, castro's personal brand. The lancero was his favorite I think. Kinda like someone else around here hmmmmmmm.  

The cohiba is triple fermented, so that makes it "special" . Honsetly I havent had many cohibas, the siglo I is a knockout like coppertop said. I think the siglo line is pretty good. Pricey.

There is a lot of hype around all cuban cigars, always try to get a 5 'er to try first. Otherwise, more times than not, you will be dissapointed with the "next hot thing"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

909 - if you've read what i've typed many times on here, you'll know i'm not a fan of the cohiba line. the only one i truely enjoyed was a siglo I. i will also state that i have only had a couple of them, a couple siglo IIs, about 8 robustos, an esplindido or two, and a few from my "Seleccion Reserva" box split i did on here late last year.

from what i gather, it's an acquired taste. i haven't acquired the taste for them, as i find them "grassy". some have said they find a "vanilla bean" like flavor in them, and if that were the case with the cohibas i've had, i'd be a fan as well.

there are some that only smoke cohibas. there's a guy on another forum who has an end table styled humidor full of nothing but cohibas.  i take it he really likes 'em.

are they worth it? me, personally, i don't think they come close to being worth it. i'd rather have an Epi 2, PSD4, Famosos, RASS, etc, etc, etc, etc, instead of a Cohiba Robusto, even if they were all priced the same. hell, if the pricing situation were REVERSED, i'd still buy the others before i bought a cohiba.

but i'm just 1 man with 1 opinion. YOU are the one who will have to make that determination. if i were in the position to slap you with 3 of every cigar they make, i'd do it... too bad for you, i'm not.

your best bet is to possibly try to buy a sampler from one of the FOGs on here who have a variety of cohibas for you to buy/try. you could post a topic in the "pass/trades" forum, *"ISO: cohiba sampler"*. then state how much you are willing to spend on the sampler and leave it up to one of the elders here to figure out what that amount will get you.

my $.02.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

IHT, you are on of the more respected Gorillas that have posted negative on the Cohiba line thats what go me thinking. I like the 5 pack idea, we are placing an order this week and I think that we'll go that route. I want a box of PSD4 for sure and a 5 pack of Cohibas for me and the boss to try is a good way to sample the line.

Thanks guys, maybe I'll do a review.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I would love to see your review about Siglo VI! 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

It's been hit or miss with me as well. Had a Cohiba that was decent and had another that was really good. 

I think the opinion expressed by the guys here are right on, give 'em a try......... you might like them. If you do...... well then your credit card is officially screwed 

I'd be interested to hear your take on the line as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> give 'em a try......... you might like them. If you do...... well then your credit card is officially screwed  QUOTE]
> 
> Thats funny!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't help but wonder if it's not similar to some of the "cult" cabs produced out of Napa (for those that are familair) A single bottle of wine costs $235 and sells for $500+. More for the name and those that like to collect. Drink them and you wonder what the big deal is. For me it's not a great value for the dollar.....same can be said of some of those high priced cigars. Value for the dollar...too each his or her own.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally they are (in my opinion) overpriced. My personal favorites are the Siglo I & the Corona Especiales.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

opinions opinions opinions 
what makes smoking cigars such fun is everyones differing opinions.

personally i like em lots but dont obsess over them...untill i smoked a few 98's last year i really didnt see what was special about em.like all full strength cigars(they do increase in strength for the first 5 years anyhoo)they are a very good cigar at about the 5 year mark and exceptional at 7 years.only one i have tried young and liked was some 1 year old siglo I's...imo these and jlo patricias are the best reallllly young(under 3 years)cigars to try.

guess what i am trying to say is overpriced yes but not overrated(if you have the patience to age them a bit).

i get a box every time i go to cuba but it isnt the main focus of my shopping.am currently smoking some lanceros from '01...quite good but still seem young to me.

derrek


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

I believe too that they are pricey. But..

If you get one that is "on", they are wonderfully fantastically amayzing... worth every penny. The aroma is very unique to describe. When they are not "on"... oh well... that's why cigar smoking is all about the chase. And when you hunt something good... you get bored... then you go and chase something else.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

(909) said:


> IHT, you are on of the more respected Gorillas that have posted negative on the Cohiba line thats what go me thinking.


thanks for the kind thouhts of my reputation, but it's undeserved. there are many, many more experienced/knowledgeable cigar smokers than I on here. i just have a high post count cuz i tend to blab...

but, i do think that trying to buy a sampler pack from a trusted gorilla who has some different vitolas would be a wise idea before you buy an entire box.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ju1c3r said:


> If you get one that is "on", they are wonderfully fantastically amayzing... worth every penny. The aroma is very unique to describe. When they are not "on"... oh well... that's why cigar smoking is all about the chase. And when you hunt something good... you get bored... then you go and chase something else.


but that can be said for any cigar, really. i'll take an "on" punch punch, or Famosos, or... over a cohiba. hell, they dont' have to be "on". 

seriously, some guys like their flavor profile, i do not (nor do i like the H. Upmann line - for the most part).
i am finding that i'm very fond of the SLR and HdM profile, while others are not.

bottom line, YOUR tastes are YOUR tastes. have fun figuring out what it is that you like, loathe, and love.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Cohiba makes up one of the smaller brands in my humi mainly due to cost, HOWEVER...
.
Robustos with some age are worth the money if bought young and aged yourself.
My Jun 02 Reservas are always on and worth the money I paid. 
My 02 panatelas are very good, and I believe will become divine. 
I am about to order some 01 Lanceros.
.
So my answer will be for the most part "NO", but there are some definite exceptions.
.
Oh yeah, and as far as the Cohiba ELs....
"NO!"


----------



## p_funk (Mar 8, 2005)

I think Cohiba are very good. They are out of my price range to be a regular in my rotation, but I do like them as a special occasion smoke.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

No!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Being a youngster still at this pleasurefull hobby, had a Siglo V a couple of weeks ago and found it to be disapointment. Found nothing special about this stick, maybe because I had created high expectations, maybe because they need time to sit, but at this price I can think of nicer cigars to smoke. :w


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I keep on thinking last night about the Cohibas Fame, Yes it is a great cigar, unique aroma, taste and all. but how come I'm only keeping certain vitolas?
I guess IHT is right, there is so many out there! a lot of good isoms that have there own uniqueness and character. I tried to smoke just cohiba Robustos before, but for some reason that you keep on asking for something different for a change. I love PSD4! I love HDM2! if the price of this vitola is like cohiba, I'll still buy them. I start enjoying a lot of NC cigars, they are great cigars too. they will say you can't compare isom to non isom, of course you can't they are two different things. but both of them, they have the good and the bad side of it. it's just a matter of which cigars can please your self. I'm keeping my cohibas  and i will continue buying them. I will continue smoking different isoms for half the price of cohibas for the same vitolas! and I will continue exploring the non cubans.

It's the experience that we wanted...

Salud!


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

IHT is absolutely correct....your taste are your taste and that is the best advice given on this thread.


My thoughts on Cohiba.......I've had a few Siglo 1's and CoRo's that have been OUT OF THIS WORLD AND WORTH THE MONEY........BUT, I've also had some with very poor draws and were lacking in flavor. I've found them to be less consistent than some of my other cuban favorites (JL #2, Punch RS, Partagas Lusi, Partagas SD3, Upmann Mag 46). When I pay lots of $$$ for cigars, consistency is almost as important as flavor profile. If I gotta smoke a half a box of turds to find a gem, it's not worth my time.

And I agree with a couple of the above posts, the EL's ARE NOT WORTH THE EXTRA $$$$$$$$.........imho, they are overhyped and overpriced. I've had a couple that were outstanding, but are they worth four times what I would pay for a "regular line" cuban, that I'll enjoy "almost" as much??.....NO!!!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> I would love to see your review about Siglo VI!
> 
> Muchas Gracias!


I liked the one Siglo XI I had very much. It was an epic smoke. The few Siglo IV's I have tried were good relaxing smokes. Not sure I would go out of my way to replenish. Siglo XI is good and I would like to have a lot of but they are too $$.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

colgate said:


> I liked the one Siglo XI I had very much. It was an epic smoke. The few Siglo IV's I have tried were good relaxing smokes. Not sure I would go out of my way to replenish. Siglo XI is good and I would like to have a lot of but they are too $$.


a siglo 11?? XI = 11...
did you mean VI = 6?

if you did actually mean "11", is your vendor DonVon? 

i'm sure it was a typo.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

colgate said:


> I liked the one Siglo XI I had very much. It was an epic smoke. The few Siglo IV's I have tried were good relaxing smokes. Not sure I would go out of my way to replenish. Siglo XI is good and I would like to have a lot of but they are too $$.


What's a Siglo XI???? Excuse my ignorance...please.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> What's a Siglo XI???? Excuse my ignorance...please.


They are the rare Cohiba's smoked by the rock band Spinal Tap........The Cohiba X wasn't good enough for em'........they had special ones made that were one better....."XI".

:z


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

You have to look at it individually...for you, I would say no big deal. You have stated that you like all of these other brands. Anyone who loves Cuban cigars but feels like they have to try Cohiba to be complete will likely be disappointed. Great cigars, but on any given Sunday, head to head, you will find a disproportionate amount of extra goodness for the disproportionate amount of cash you spent to get there. They are good cigars, but over time, they tend to lose more of what makes them unique than the other marques, excepting Hoyo de Monterrey, I guess. Not that they don't age well. For me, I have the Sig 6 and one Lancero...that's it. There is nothing there that blows my skirt up anymore than a Epi2 or a BRC or a PSD4 or a RASS. The old expression, "when they are ON, they are really on" is true, but what about when they are not? Will Fidel refund your money on a plugged CoRo or a flat tasting Esplendidos? Nope. FOR ME, it's better to spend my money on something I like as much, but pay half as much for. Now, the Siglo 6 I had second-to-LAST was the best Cuban cigar I ever had. But, the other 4 gone from the cab were just good. You make the call.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> a siglo 11?? XI = 11...
> did you mean VI = 6?
> 
> if you did actually mean "11", is your vendor DonVon?
> ...


I meant Siglo XI. Is it fake?

Now I should just stop there but jerking a chain is just not right. I typo'd. SIX.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats what I like about this forum. Tons of answers all well thought out and informative!!!

Thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

(909) said:


> Thats what I like about this forum. Tons of answers all well thought out and informative!!!
> 
> Thanks


u sure we don't need to type it out to you in 3 paragraph form the way donvon needs it? 

:r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

IHT said:


> u sure we don't need to type it out to you in 3 paragraph form the way donvon needs it?
> 
> :r


IHT.......Instigator

Since you asked, no!

If you notice, when I ask a question, I sit back and wait for responses and then read each one. I take the opinions from each experienced responder and disseminate the information and apply it as I see it. I then thank those that were kind enough to respond.

Instead of.........asking a question and then responding in argument to every response, basically telling people with 10 times my experience and knowledge that they are completely full of crap, ticking off everyone on the forum with my first thread. :c


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

IHT you gotta love it though, some guys can really tee themselves up!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL you are so right....


---------------------------------------------------

So what have you decided on. I personally enjoyed the 1 Sig I I've smoked. And poker seems to like them also


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Here we go!! After seeing the more experienced BOTL's opinions on the Siglo I
I'm gonna grab a couple and try them out. :w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

coppertop said:


> So what have you decided on. I personally enjoyed the 1 Sig I I've smoked. And poker seems to like them also


Sig I was my first Cohiba, and I expected the rest of the line to be similar. Needless to say, they were not the same. Overall, I like the Siglo line, but wish the rest were as full flavored as the Sig I.

I only have one box of Cohibas (Coro's) and I think I will get a box of Sig I's. I do think most other Cohibas are over priced.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig 1's are the most amazing experience... Mo bombed me a while back, and there was this little bitty box in there.... never had one in a box before, needed a short smoke... BAM!!! i was on my A$$ in no time, and enjoyed every second of it. If I could have found a roach clip I'd have used it...

if you buy any box of cohiba's THAT's the one!

JMHO!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My experience is limited to 5ers of CORO, Esplendidos, Siglo VI and a pair of Siglo Is. The Siglo VIs were epic smokes, but I found the Siglo Is harsh. I didn't have a box code on them so I'm not sure of their age, they were little butt kickers and I may revisit them some day. 

The others were great smooth smokes, but not worth the differential compared to nice cigars from other lines and nowhere nearly as strong as I expected (except for the SI). I did find the construction in the Cohibas that I have had to be exceptional.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

singlguy9 said:


> They are the rare Cohiba's smoked by the rock band Spinal Tap........The Cohiba X wasn't good enough for em'........they had special ones made that were one better....."XI".
> 
> :z


Think they were stuffing their trousers with Sigla XI's?? :w


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> u sure we don't need to type it out to you in 3 paragraph form the way donvon needs it?
> 
> :r





IHT said:


> nice score, icehog... i think DonVon would be jealous, real cohibas!!
> 
> way to make someones wish come true, joe.


Did I hurt your feelings?? :r I was going through a bunch of threads and it appears IHT's only topic of coversation is me. Yes I recieved a fake Cohiba as a present, and I admited it right after I smoked it - like I said I was going to. Let it go.  You would think he was my gf. I'm just playing I still think you're awesome. *HIGH FIVE*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DonVon, i'm just messin' with you. everyone has been the subject of jokes before. i know i have and will continue to be. all in fun.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I love you so much :fu I have thick skin no worries I'll send you a Padron when I buy my box so you can think of me as you have an excellent smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the offer, but no need to. as my title says, i'm "nobody special".


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Dammit IHT again you don't know how to read. I don't see a question in my previous statement. I didn't offer anything.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i smoke what i'm sent. if you want to send me some, that's cool, but you don't have to. 
if you do, make sure your return address is legible.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Well if you're going to say it like that...  No, but seriously I do intend on bombing a few people here as soon as I get my supplies up because I want to support this forum. Offering cigars to some of my friends, or people that don't understand/enjoy them is a waste. I would feel a lot better having a BOTL smoke it, and tell me what they think rather than giving it to someone that doesn't care. I would also never bomb to get something in return, so it will most probably be sent incognito.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

MoTheMan is on top of that list too. He's very cool.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it just me??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????or.........................................................................


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> Sig 1's are the most amazing experience...
> if you buy any box of cohiba's THAT's the one!


Why can't they just make Siglo 1's in 50 cab's????? WHY, WHY, WHY??????? Can somebody please tell me WHY!!!!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

(909) said:


> Is it just me??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????or.........................................................................


I sincerely hope I'm not the cause of this


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DonVon. i think he took the response you posted the wrong way. i forget your heritage, but i have experience with some other guys who have hard times translating what they want to say into english and it coming out the way they intended it to. so, sometimes, what you're saying is coming out the wrong way, or we are taking it the wrong way. not really anyones fault at all.

a buddy of mine from southwest Germany has a hard time on another forum i post on, and it's just due to the translating from one tongue to another that mixes things up.

i understood what you were getting at. if you don't want to include your return address, that's fine.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Are Cohibas worth it?

I guess it is a matter of taste. From what I have seen and smoked, they are a work of art to behold. One of the most beautiful Robustos that I have ever seen. As to taste? Well, I have a bit more liking for some of the non-Cubans. Just my tastebuds. What I would really like to get hold of is a Cuban Punch, just to see how they compare to the Honduran ones that I currently enjoy.


----------



## drinkfish (Mar 5, 2005)

it's definetely overpriced for the same quality. BUT it's reasoned by its BRAND name.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

*worth it?*

I wasn't going to comment on this thread because, well, I guess I don't really feel qualified given the level of knowledge of the previous posters in this thread...

But, let me add a slightly different perspective from an admitted newbie. Of all of the Cuban labels, I have smoked more Cohibas than any other brand. This is largely becuse the guys who introduced me to the serious smoking of cigars are both big Cohiba guys so I undoubtably start off with some of their biases. That said...To me , they certainly are. I'm not at all certain that they offer the best value for the buck within the ISOM market, in fact I'm beginning to suspect that there are a LOT of other smokes I need to try. I'm working on that one based on a lot of what I've been reading on this forum. I have high hopes, and I'm pretty jazzed up with the prospect of finding some smokes that I like even better. I mean how cool could that be? The reason it is so cool is that I know how much I've been enjoying the Cohibas, and I mean these things (not all, but most of them) just blow my mind!

To date I have smoked the Robusto, Siglo I, Siglo II, Siglo III (my favorite) Siglo IV (Gad, that's delicious) Siglo V, and VI. They are different sorts of smokes with differing characteristics but with the exception of a very few individual sticks, they are all GREAT compared to what I have tried from the NC makers. So from my position I guess it's a slightly different question. When I'm smoking a Siglo III (not the most highly rated of the crew as I understand it) and I ask myself the question " Is this hour and a quarter worth twelve bucks?" there is only one response, and I want to shout it out. "HELL YES" this beautiful thing is blowing my mind. If that isn't worth $12 then nothing is. Is it the best value out there? probably not, but I'm sure diggin' it and that is worth something.

In the near future I'm going to be asking you gorrillas for some suggestions for my next order,( I've got some ideas already) and I'm anxious to expand my horizons. In the meantime, I'm thinking that I'm mighty happy with what I'm smoking now. This is living!

I've got a feeling it's only gonna get better too.

Thanks for being here guys,

Gordon in NM, self avowed noob


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

excellent post, self avowed noob.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Ohh I think I get why he was ???????'ing. I don't think heritage would have much to do with it, seeing as how you understood pretty easily. Just to clear it up. I wasn't being an ass by my response to IHT, I was just saying that I wasn't offering - meaning he was going to get the cigars whether he liked it or not  Armenians do have that in them when it comes to certain things (ex. If you come to my house and I offer you something to eat or drink, we practically force you to have it - our little tradition of hospitality and hosting our guests).


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: worth it?*



Gordon in NM said:


> I wasn't going to comment on this thread because, well, I guess I don't really feel qualified given the level of knowledge of the previous posters in this thread...
> 
> But, let me add a slightly different perspective from an admitted newbie. Of all of the Cuban labels, I have smoked more Cohibas than any other brand. This is largely becuse the guys who introduced me to the serious smoking of cigars are both big Cohiba guys so I undoubtably start off with some of their biases. That said...To me , they certainly are. I'm not at all certain that they offer the best value for the buck within the ISOM market, in fact I'm beginning to suspect that there are a LOT of other smokes I need to try. I'm working on that one based on a lot of what I've been reading on this forum. I have high hopes, and I'm pretty jazzed up with the prospect of finding some smokes that I like even better. I mean how cool could that be? The reason it is so cool is that I know how much I've been enjoying the Cohibas, and I mean these things (not all, but most of them) just blow my mind!
> 
> ...


Hey that was well said.......if you want some advice on what to get just ask. People here will be more then willing to help.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: worth it?*



coppertop said:


> Hey that was well said.......if you want some advice on what to get just ask. People here will be more then willing to help.


and there are plenty of topics regarding this already in existance. of course, if you're looking at a specific size, then you'll probably have to ask again.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: worth it?*

Absolutely well said, Gordon!



Gordon in NM said:


> I wasn't going to comment on this thread because, well, I guess I don't really feel qualified given the level of knowledge of the previous posters in this thread...
> 
> But, let me add a slightly different perspective from an admitted newbie. Of all of the Cuban labels, I have smoked more Cohibas than any other brand. This is largely becuse the guys who introduced me to the serious smoking of cigars are both big Cohiba guys so I undoubtably start off with some of their biases. That said...To me , they certainly are. I'm not at all certain that they offer the best value for the buck within the ISOM market, in fact I'm beginning to suspect that there are a LOT of other smokes I need to try. I'm working on that one based on a lot of what I've been reading on this forum. I have high hopes, and I'm pretty jazzed up with the prospect of finding some smokes that I like even better. I mean how cool could that be? The reason it is so cool is that I know how much I've been enjoying the Cohibas, and I mean these things (not all, but most of them) just blow my mind!
> 
> ...


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

kind of a silly question...no insult intended..but no fog or newbie or min ron nee himself can really awnser a question that is really dependent on your thoughts..taste..i mean some guys may think certain cigars are " worth it " and i may think they suck...i do like cohibas...i cant always afford them but buy as a treat its not my daily smoke..and i do like varietie anyway...as far as price well the market defines this and well there selling them so i guess they are or they would lower the prices.

are ryj 's worth it ? well to me other then the churhills and aged ones that is...no... there not i dont care for the ryj line.

but that doesnt matter what i think its up too you and you and you etc. and if your buying then they ask more money so i guess there worth the money if you like them.......see what i mean....


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> Why can't they just make Siglo 1's in 50 cab's????? WHY, WHY, WHY??????? Can somebody please tell me WHY!!!!


Thank god they don't, I'd have to sell my car....


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> Thank god they don't, I'd have to sell my car....


 :r

I know those are your fave's CL!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I figured that I'd give them a try and I thought that if I like them, I might as well go big. I'll either like them or I'll hate them, got a couple of Siglo VIs on the way. I hope I don't hate them because it'll be a long session of disappointment with a big Siglo VI.


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I say for the right price any cuban is worth it. Just the other day a friend asked me if I wanted to buy some Siglo VIs. I said yeah because he gave me a great price. I had no real desire to smoke a Cohiba but when a good deal came up I took it. So in this case, yeah, a Cohiba is definitely worth it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

If you ask me no. I had two robustos, both were avg.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

I feel Cohibas are worth it if you are comfortable spending that sort of money on cigars that really make you happy. 

Most of the Cohibas I've had were of top-notch quality, and possessed certain characteristics that no other brand came close to. 

For me, Trinidads are my "expensive but worth it" smokes, as I've never had one that disappointed me. I can only afford the Reyes, so yeah that for me that vitola is worth it.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

ilikecigars said:


> are ryj 's worth it ? well to me other then the churhills and aged ones that is...no... there not i dont care for the ryj line.


Tastes differs. I like RyJ #2. I have one of the cohiba LE 2004 in my humi, haven't tried it yet. At $40 a stick (yes it's that much here) it's kind of pricey, but i decided that i had to try at least one.

someone else made the association with the Napa Cult Cabs. I think that is an excellent comparison. After *many* blind tastings of wine i've definately decided that value is found outside of the cult cabs (with one exception; quintessa is worth it at $100 a bottle). For the most part there is better choices than the cult cabs in napa -and those wines are often hard to find but word of mouth and boards like these do help me find the hidden gems.

great thread by the way.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

falconpunch99 said:


> I say for the right price any cuban is worth it.


I've got some Guantanamera's for ya then! 

I agree with what has been said here -- cigars, like food, wine, beer, etc., are all about personal taste. I personally find Cohiba's to be infinitely worth it -- just really wonderful cigars.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One of my first boxes was some Sig IV's and while they are a good smoke... I _personally_ feel that they not even close in worth or enjoyment as any of the Boli's, Partagas, RA's or HDM's I have been enjoying.

I am a noob but then again I have figured out what I like. As everyone else says.... depends on who you are and what you want but in reference to the question the thread was based on I must say NO!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

I think mostly because that was all Castro smoked for many years, and they were touted to be the worlds best Cigar, because they were (his) cigar.

Even the Cohiba name Castro gave it was cuban-native-indian for "Cigar".

It's like buying a porsche, ferrari, or designer clothes. etc. For a huge amount of the populace it's all about the brand and not so much about the product.

Take a look around and see all the new Mercedes/BMW's/Volkswagen's on the road, yet their quality has been crap for the last 5 years. But people still buy them, they still drive them, and occasionally you'll see them sitting on the side of the road with them. 

It's all about the "brand" for some people.

Although I must say I did have a Cohiba that *Ninja Vanish* sent to me *(thanks bro.)* and it was quite tasty if not a tad mild, IMO.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Overpriced, yes.
Worth it, yes.
Once you have had a Siglo VI and a Subliime, need not say more.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I agree, I think its more of a name thing and people won't admit that.


Jokieman said:


> I think mostly because that was all Castro smoked for many years, and they were touted to be the worlds best Cigar, because they were (his) cigar.
> 
> Even the Cohiba name Castro gave it was cuban-native-indian for "Cigar".
> 
> ...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

par said:


> After *many* blind tastings of wine i've definately decided that value is found outside of the cult cabs (with one exception; quintessa is worth it at $100 a bottle).


    Love it!!!

As for the rest of the thread, a very good topic. Yes, taste is an individual thing, but in the defense of Cohiba I will say this. Out of all the countless cigars I've smoked, and about half of them have been Cohiba's, I can recall only a couple times I had to toss one. Usually due to a plugged stick, but never because of taste. I can't count how many other Havana's I've tossed because they were plugged or off in some way, a lot I tell you, a lot! This is not to say that there's not poorly constructed Cohiba's from time to time, but IMHO they are more consistent. I have smoked the entire regular production line with exception of the "Corona" which I will probably never find. They are all good in their own way.

Yes, I think they are very overpriced, but I happen to love them and 99.9% of the time when I grab one, I know I'm going to enjoy it and that's worth every penny!

Hype is something that doesn't last years and years, Cohiba on the other hand has. The price hasn't stayed this high because they suck!

My advice would be to try all cigars of course, and stick with what you like. Cohiba's may not be your game, but that doesn't make them bad cigars. I also think one needs to try more than a few of one cigar before passing judgment. I will say IMHO the Reserva's are nothing more than regular Cohiba's, don't expect anything more and you'll be more satisfied.

Cohiba's I would recommend trying are:

Lancero's
Corona Especial's
Robusto's
Siglo I's
Siglo II's
and Siglo IV's


----------

